# French Polish - Transparent & Pale?



## Calpol (14 May 2009)

Just a quick queation, are these the same type of polish? Seems to me they are but wanted to check  

Thanks all


----------



## wizer (14 May 2009)

I'm only guessing here. But the main ingredient in French polish is Shellac. As I understand it, you can't get totally clear shellac but rather an 'ultra' blonde which will give just a touch of warmth.


----------



## Calpol (14 May 2009)

Hmm, makes sense! I've only French Polished 3 things but I'm pretty sure it was called transparent polish, maybe it just means more transparent than usual... :-s 

Here's the link anyway

Thanks Wizer


----------



## wizer (14 May 2009)

I'm sure 'Woodfinishman' will be along soon to confirm this. I've been looking into shellac lately, which led me to my guess above.


----------



## Philly (14 May 2009)

Calpol
Yes, they are the same. I've been buying mine from Toolstation lately- excellent quality and cheap, too!
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## wizer (14 May 2009)

Philly how much colour does it actually give to light coloured woods?


----------



## Philly (14 May 2009)

Probably as little as is possible with a finish. Compared to anything with oil in it, very neutral. I love it (indeed all the different shades of shellac - just finished some walnut pieces with garnet shellac)
And it dries soooooo fast,
Cheers
Philly


----------



## houtslager (14 May 2009)

if your wishing to finish a wite timber, or a very pale timber then I suggest you use either - white polish ot ultra pale. Depending on your location there is-
woodfinishman,
John boddies [for those op norf ]
Jenkins in london
fiddes - for wales,midlands and op norf too.

There's a couple more but as I live on the other side I have forgotten most.

all the best,

HS


----------



## Philly (15 May 2009)

Here's the link for the Toolstation polishes - you need to scroll down a little. Excellent price - cheaper than the name brands and you get twice as much! I'm on my third bottle now, and they have all been excellent.

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Paintin ... 150/sd3151


Cheers
Philly


----------



## Calpol (15 May 2009)

Thanks everybody, that's as clear as a very clear thing!

I've used button, white and trans before (only once each) but this desk has to match the table with the transparent polish.

Wizer, this is ash with white polish so you can see the colour it gives (I know the dorr's squint :lol:







Houtslager, it's actually for American Walnut, the trans gives it a very nice colour . I'll have a look at the names there as well, thanks.

Thanks for the link Philly, I grudge spending a fortune on finishes as it seems they aren't any better than cheaper stuff 8)


----------



## Digit (19 May 2009)

I spent half this morning circulating around the local suppliers for some filler paste to use on Mahogany before polishing. They all looked blank, yet all sell a variety of French polishes.

Roy.


----------



## houtslager (20 May 2009)

Try J W Bollom they have most colours in stock.

HS


----------



## Digit (20 May 2009)

Ta!

Roy.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (21 May 2009)

JW Bollom went into liquidation about 18 months ago. You can get mahogany grainfiller from ourselves or Morrells.

Hope this helps

Ian McAslan


----------



## Calpol (21 May 2009)

You're in Glasgow Woodfinish Man? Excellent news, never knew that was there . I'll try and stop in when the I need polish 8)


----------



## Woodfinish Man (21 May 2009)

Please do, we're open Mon-Fri 8am - 5pm and Saturday 9am -12 noon.

It just highlights how poor our marketing has been over the years, we've been at the same premises for over 100 years (and it shows!). However I'm doing my best to remedy this, watch this space.

Ian


----------



## Digit (21 May 2009)

In that case Ian perhaps you can help me. I'm way behind the times in this. What do you suggest for grain filling on 'Mahogany' prior to French polishing?
In the past I've used French chalk and dyes.

Roy.


----------



## Calpol (21 May 2009)

Woodfinish Man":3ft7su3w said:


> we've been at the same premises for over 100 years (and it shows!)



Old buildings are the best, maybe not in condition but certainly in class & style


----------



## Woodfinish Man (22 May 2009)

Morning Roy,

The product we recommend for grain filling prior to french polishing, or lacquering, is called Thixofilla. This is a high build, low odour, thixotropic grain filler that will enhance the grain of most timbers. 

It comes in a range of wood shades including neutral/clear. If you have a rather dark timber it's better to go for a coloured Thixofilla in this case Mahogany. The neutral is better for lighter woods but can make darker timbers appear a bit lifeless or slightly grey.

Application is by lint free cloth rubbing in a circular motion and then rubbed off across the grain. Once it has been left overnight to dry it can then be lightly sanded prior to finishing with french polish or lacquer. It's available in 1L & 5L sizes and will cover approximately 3-5 sq.m/lt.

I must admit it makes such a difference to the final appearance. Any other questions please don't hesitate to ask.

Ian


----------



## Digit (22 May 2009)

Thanks Ian.

Roy.


----------



## yetloh (22 May 2009)

Interesting that many seem to buy shellac finishes ready made up. I have always made mine up from blonde shellac flakes and Morrells finishing spirit, which I think is just alcohol with a little shellac added to make it undrinkable. No idea how this compares on price, but it works for me and I know it hasn't been sitting round on a shelf for months. 

Jim


----------

